# Spool bearings for 6500ct blue yonder



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

As I was cleaning my reel and notice one spool bearing spins a lot longer than the other. The one that spins longer makes a noice and the other one doesn't. Any idea what happened to them? And what kind of bearings do you guys recommend to upgrade these stock bearings?

Thanks 
Teo


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Teo,

You may have to remove one dust shield and clean again. Sometime a tiny piece of debris gets in and it may take several attempts to get it flushed out. I usually stick the bearing on a wooden chopstick to spray with electrical contact cleaner. Let it spin up while spraying, then used clean compressed air to dry.

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

You can go to www.bocabearings.com and order bearings for the blue yonder - the part number is:

SMR104C-YZZ #5 NB2 and they're only ten bucks each(or a 4-pack for 29.95) - rated to 75,000 rpm in grease and 88,000 in oil. You'll be good to go!

Bob


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo,

If you're forced to get a new bearing, look at the ones made by Wheel's Reels. The quality of those are the best you're gonna find, IMHO.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Teo,
> 
> If you're forced to get a new bearing, look at the ones made by Wheel's Reels. The quality of those are the best you're gonna find, IMHO.


Where can you get Wheel's Reels stuffs? HJ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Teo*

the 6500 size abus- most of them anyway take the 4x10x4 size bearing. Not familiar with the Wheel Reel bearing NJ, gotta link?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Here ya go.

http://wheelsreels.com/bearings.htm

Yes, you can get them at Hatteras Jack. 

Here's a list of vendors, too.

http://wheelsreels.com/buy.htm


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mikes reels*

has ABEC bearings too ..... he even has the new ones that are only covered on one side for easy clean ..... just put the open side towards the middle ..... ABEC 7 Ceramic bearings are 15 a pair or 50 for 10 bearings .... that's my next upgrade .... 

I think I read the Abu Blue Yonders come standard with 3's ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I like ceramics*

but if you don't want to pay that much abec 5 & 7 in stainless will run you about $18.00 a pair.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> has ABEC bearings too ..... he even has the new ones that are only covered on one side for easy clean ..... just put the open side towards the middle ..... ABEC 7 Ceramic bearings are 15 a pair or 50 for 10 bearings .... that's my next upgrade ....
> 
> I think I read the Abu Blue Yonders come standard with 3's ?



Not sure that you mean [U*]ceramic*[/U] more likely stainless steel at that price

A shield from one side can be removed from any bearing for easy access- don't know if I would recommend it for saltwater applications


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Bill's Custom Reel Shop carries the WR bearings at $18 for two. You can find a link to Bill via the Custom Made Rods website. 

Tommy uses the very best materials in his bearings. I remember him telling me the reason he started making them himself was to offset the amount of junk being made and sold ... at high prices ... to the public. I've got em in a couple of reels. 

They are, indeed, that good.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*slow down*

you guys are mixing up ceramic bearings with non-ceramics


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, are the ones in te 525mag are at 3x10x4mm and the 6500ct are at 4x4x4mm?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, are the ones in te 525mag are at 3x10x4mm and the 6500ct are at 4x4x4mm?



don't know the 525 particulars the smaller abu 4500-6600 take 4x10x4, larger abu 7000 series take 3x10x4


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, are the ones in te 525mag are at 3x10x4mm and the 6500ct are at 4x4x4mm?


Tommy doesn't make bearings for the 525mag, sad to say. I tried to get some last year. 

If I remember, the Abu 6500s are 4X10X4.

No confusion with Tommy's bearings. "Abec 7 Ceramic Balls in a double shielded bearing, housed in the finest rust resistant stainless steel available."


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mikes Reel*

I'm not mixing up anything 

Abu Ceramic ABEC 7 Bearing set of 10
[ABUCER 10pc] $50.00USD 



Click to enlarge 
Bearing size is 4 x 10 x 4mm. Si3N4 Ceramic balls. Fits all newer style Abu casting reels with bearing part #13472. These bearings are incredibly fast and are our NEW STYLE bearings with one side unsheilded! This is to facilitate easier cleaning. Just turn the open side towards the inside of the reel or spool and it's still protected. They come shipped bone dry with no oil in them. If you find them to be too fast, you can add a small drop of your favorite bearing oil to slow them a bit. Heavier oil will slow the bearing even more if desired. Ball bearings are rated in a classification system know as ABEC....Annular Bearing Engineering Committee. Bearings in the ABEC system are all called 'precision bearings' and rated from 1 to 9, 9 being the highest precision. The numbers jump from 1 to 3 to 5 to 7 to 9. A 'standard' bearing is an ABEC 1, a super expensive bearing is an ABEC 9.
Abu's come stock with an ABEC 3 bearing in them. 
Kit contains 10 bearings and will fit C3, C4, C5, or any Ultracast style reel with the bearings in the spool.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Bill's Custom Reel Shop carries the WR bearings at $18 for two. You can find a link to Bill via the Custom Made Rods website.
> 
> Tommy uses the very best materials in his bearings. I remember him telling me the reason he started making them himself was to offset the amount of junk being made and sold ... at high prices ... to the public. I've got em in a couple of reels.
> 
> They are, indeed, that good.


I have dealt with Bill, just recieved several sets of the bearings 4x10x4 from him for my custom abus. They are $18.00 a pair for stainless steel abec 7 bearings. I'm a bit confused NJ as the post you showed of WR bearings only indicated ceramic bearings which run for $40.00 a pair on the HJ site.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> I'm not mixing up anything
> 
> Abu Ceramic ABEC 7 Bearing set of 10
> [ABUCER 10pc] $50.00USD
> ...



can you post a link- I need to get this straightened out- A bearing with the shield removed is NOT a new design- it simply has the shield left off- competition casters do this to aid in cleaning- but they don't expose their bearings to saltwater.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mikes reel repair*

Also on his site he has schematics for pretty much any reel ever made .... I know Barty B uses it for reference


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> I have dealt with Bill, just recieved several sets of the bearings 4x10x4 from him for my custom abus. They are $18.00 a pair for stainless steel abec 7 bearings. I'm a bit confused NJ as the post you showed of WR bearings only indicated ceramic bearings which run for $40.00 a pair on the HJ site.


Cat, you might want to call Bill and double check those are the WR bearings he's selling. Sorry for the confusion, I'm not 100% sure. I thought the bearings Bill sells were from Tommy. I could be wrong though. It does seem awful cheap for ceramics. 

I know for sure the ceramics at HJ are Tommy's. 

Sorry again.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*all I'm trying to*

say is stainless bearings will run $15- $20

Ceramics will be $30-$40

I would view any prices outside of those ranges very supicously.

NJ I talked with BIll at length about bearings- he talked me out of ceramics and sold me the steel variety at $18.00 a pair. They are indeed excellent bearings.

I would be very careful in ordering without knowing what you are getting, some of the new Hybrid ceramics are made with a shield that is basically plastic- the shield will actually dissolve when cleaning the bearings in strong substances- such as lighter fluid.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> The shield will actually dissolve when cleaning the bearings in strong substances- such as lighter fluid.


You're not going to have this problem with Tommy's.

I guess those aren't WR bearings that Bill sells.


----------

